# Heated Jacket - Dewalt Milwaukee



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Just got back from climbing an antenna tower. It's 1C, or 33F . I must be gettin old, cause I was freezing.

While up 60' in the air, I starting thinking about those battery powered coats.
Anyone work outside that has tried them ?


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

I've had both. 

Milwaukee looks nicer and has hand warming in the front pockets. M12v

Dewalt is better quality and better fit. 18/20v

Both heat about the same and have a phone charger built in. 

If it helps I'm 6'1 198lbs.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Knauer said:


> I've had both.
> 
> Milwaukee looks nicer and has hand warming in the front pockets. M12v
> 
> ...


How many hours do you get from a battery, and is it roughly the same time for both ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought a Milwaukee and never use it. It just seemed strange to have parts of my body warm and the rest of it cold. I feel better the old fashioned way - layering up according to the temperature. Besides that, the zipper blew out on it and Milwaukee said they couldn't help me.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Good question. I have numerous dewalt tools and batteries. Would be nice to be able to just add the jacket.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

It hasn't gotten cold enough here for me to put the battery pack in yet. 

They both have 3 heat levels, as I recall Milwaukee would be about 4 1.5ah packs for a whole day 8hrs, dewalt was 2-3 2.0ah packs. 

I have a bigger truck and I still won't wear the jacket when in the truck due to the batter pack stuck in my kidneys. 

Once it starts getting really cold Jan-mar I'm in Wisconsin, I end up with several layers of under armor and don't feel anything from the jackets. I'm also out in the field with my guys most of the time. 

If you have any other questions let me know. 

I'm partial to dewalt tools, I've found them to be better than Milwaukee other than the speciality tools Milwaukee makes. 

I.e all my drills and saws are dewalt, but I still have about a dozen m18 Milwaukee tools. 

For the 12v stuff Milwaukee cleans the floor with dewalt.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought dewalts vest. Bought a smaller size so it fits under my layers. I get an hour off the 1.3ah 12v on high. Obviously a lot longer on 2ah 20v batts. And I have some 3ah and 5ah batteries though they are somewhat bulky. I love the vest though, heated collar is awesome.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> I bought a Milwaukee and never use it. It just seemed strange to have parts of my body warm and the rest of it cold. I feel better the old fashioned way - layering up according to the temperature. Besides that, the zipper blew out on it and Milwaukee said they couldn't help me.


Yep, I do the same. I was caught unprepared yesterday, haven't filled the truck with warm gear yet.
I thought the coat might be a good addition to have 'just in case'

Thanks for the tip, If I go that way I'll probably stay away from the Milwaukee


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

CGW said:


> Good question. I have numerous dewalt tools and batteries. Would be nice to be able to just add the jacket.


I have a complete set of Dewalt everything too, pita bringing 2 chargers. Nut if the Milwakee was better ....


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Knauer said:


> It hasn't gotten cold enough here for me to put the battery pack in yet.
> 
> They both have 3 heat levels, as I recall Milwaukee would be about 4 1.5ah packs for a whole day 8hrs, dewalt was 2-3 2.0ah packs.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the tip !

We get alot of "high" temps near -20c -4F here in Jan Feb .
Even layering up, near the end of the day seems the cold just gets into the old bones. Little extra heat might not hurt.
I like the Dewalt tools ... I have a M12 Driver too, but everything else is Dewalt. And the boom box rocks :thumbup:


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have the Milwaukee. It heats up nice, but I tend to wear to much under it. I never use the hand warmers. If I bought another one, it would be a hoodie. Something closer to the body. On high the batteries MB last 2 hrs.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the jacket. Used for the last 3 years. Works pretty well. Doesn't get really warm but when the battery dies and you get cold you realize how well it works. :thumbup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

tjb said:


> I bought dewalts vest. Bought a smaller size so it fits under my layers. I get an hour off the 1.3ah 12v on high. Obviously a lot longer on 2ah 20v batts. And I have some 3ah and 5ah batteries though they are somewhat bulky. I love the vest though, heated collar is awesome.


Heated collar sounds great ! I'm kinda leaning towards the hoodie now, not sure if has the heated neck thou


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Easy way to think of it; heated seat for your body. 

The desalt coat is actually pretty nice as far as coats go.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Knauer said:


> has hand warming in the front pockets.


You mean union gloves! :jester::laughing:


----------

